# 1/4/23 UPDATED 4K & Blu Rays FS UPDATED-The Woman King, Lyle Lyle, HalloweenEnd



## Steve544

*4k DVDs & BluRays..FS/T 12/28/22

THESE ARE ALL BRAND NEW, NEVER VIEWED 4KS AND BLUE RAYS ; only codes remove
FS/T…no codes Pick up is fine as well as mailing.*
*Paypal ..+$5.00 shipping 

4K UHDS

Everything Everywhere All at Once..4K…$9*

*SOUL..4K..$6..and I have the rhythm..price lowered as well

The Return of Mary Poppins 4K..$7 wt slip..never asked her to

Frozen 2 digi book..$7 4K—only 2 left..wt slip..left me cold

The Fate of the Furious 4K $7..High faluton action..last one

Venom..4K…$7

ALITA BATTLE ANGEL 3D..4K…$5 (just the 3D disc, I am keeping the others)

Deadpool..4k…$6…last one*
*The Lion King 4K…great film for the whole family…$7




Newly Released Blue Rays…New & Never Viewed, only codes removed. *
 * The Woman King...$9
Lyle, Lyle Crockidlille..$9
It..$6..so good..Part one still in cellophane,
The Lion King BR....$5
Thrills & Chills 4 Films Collection: A Quiet Place,Pet Sematary, Crawl, Overlord...$8
 Thor Love and Thunder..$8 still in cellophane 

DC League of Super Pets..$8 still in cellophane 

Lightyear ..$8 still in cellophane 

Bullet Train…$8..still in cellophane 

Top Gun Maverick $8..still in cellophane. Super film 

Sonic 2…Blu Ray…supersonic BluRay…$6 

Warhorse….$7

Critters Attack..$6..cute little monsters, big teeth

Bohemian Rhapsody..$7 ..If you liked Queen, this is a really fine film 

Morbius…$5..morbid if you asked me

Dog…$6…a superior film on all levels, have tissues will travel
Encanto…$6..eh, never saw it

UNCHARTED BluRay….$6..over hyped imo

Poltergeist..$6..’They’re here’…incredibly scary Reservoir Dogs…$6..Love this film, Tarantino’s start as a master director*
*The Lion King 4K…great film for the whole family…$7

Pistolera…$5..wt Danny Trejo

Good Kill…$5…is there such a thing?

Danny Collins…$5…solid drama with Al Pacino

Arctic Tale…$5..family film with cute polar bears

Doctor Who:Once Upon a Time..$5

The Forbidden Kingdom..Jackie Chan/Jet Li…kung fu fighting..$5

Category 7…A massive cast, Gina Gershion, Randy Quaid, Shannen Doherty, Robert Wagner and so many more..$5

A Fistful of Dollars..$6…the Man with no name is just great in this film

For a Few Dollars More..$6…still a magnificent film

The Good, The Bad & the Ugly…$6…Great western and not the motel


ALL BRAND NEW BLUE-RAYS, NEVER WATCHED..no codes


Alita: Battle Angel 3D…$5..pretty darn good


American Gods..Season 3...$5


Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy $5..silly crap


Ant Man: 2 movie collection.…$6..squish him


Behind the Movement..$5…is a bowel


Being..$5…or not to be


Beverly Hills Cop…$5..still funny after all these years


Bill & Ted Face the Music…$5..yeah man.


Boss Baby Family Business..$5…oh well


The Call of the Wild...$6…I loved it, it should have sold ages ago


Captain America 3 Movie Collection…$7..I would win in a fight


Cars 3 Movie Collection…$7..perfect for babysitting the kiddies


Coco...$5…kiddies I think


Critters Attack…$5…little monsters, big teeth


The Devil’s Machine…$5..Yes she was


Die Hard…$6…a great Xmas classic


Dog…$6…fantastic film, get it now


Dora and the Lost City of Gold...$5…The hell with Dora, give me the gold


Dr Seuss..The Grinch-3 Mini movies…$6..good I guess


Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars..$5…Who’s on first?


Doctor Who: Twice Upon a Time..$5…No, he’s on second.


DUNE HD…$6…eh…too sandy


Edge of Tomorrow/ Live Die Repeat…$6..fantastic, a must have movie, just got it to put it on sale


Elf...$6..Perfect for the holiday season, very funny.


Encanto…$5..never saw it


The Eternals…$5..I should only live that long


Escape Room Tournament of Champions...$5..Trapped me


Fatal Attraction…$5…Outstanding film, still gives me the dating creeps


A Fistful of Dollars..$6…the Man with no name is just great in this film


For a Few Dollars More..$6…still a magnificent film


Free Guy...$5..not for me but many loved it


Friday the 13th...$5…boo


Friday Night Lights..$6…really very good


Frozen $5 Getting stuck on a ski lift over night doesn’t sound like fun, but the wolves thought so.


Frozen 2 digi book..$7 4K—only 2 left..wt slip 


Girls Rule 3 film collection ‘MeanGirls, Clueless & She’s the Man…$5…..chick flick collection 


Godzilla/Kong 3 Film Collection…$6…I can see Kong’s zipper


The Good, The Bad & the Ugly…$6…Great western and not the motel


Gorillas in the Mist…$6..great film, still in cellophane


The Greatest Showman...$5…not for me


The Green Knight…$5..not the Hulk


Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone...$5..don’t throw rocks


Hotel Transylvania 3: 2 Mini Movies..$6


In the Heights…$5…I don’t mind heights as long as I have a parachute


Ip Man 1…$5..All 4 iP Man films are really excellent. Especially 1-3


Ip Man 2…$5


Ip Man 3…$5


Ip Man 4…$5


Joe Bell..$5..okay but no bells


Jungle Cruise..$5..fake jungle


Kung Fu Panda 3 Movie Collection..$6..here you are kiddies


Mad Max..$5..The Road Warrior.…started the whole franchise


Mad Max Beyond the Thunderdome..$5..this one was great


Maleficent: Mistress of Evil...$5..I was surprised how good it was


The Matrix Resurrections $5 Blue Ray…It should never have been resurrected. 


Megan Leavey…$5….surprisingly excellent movie and a true story


Monster Hunter…$5…not impressed


Morbius…$5…strange


Mortal Combat…$5..someone has to croak


Mulan...$5…Excellent movie…great for both kids and adults, real actors, not animated


Onward...$5…to where?


Poltergeist…$5…incredible effects & story…’They’re here’


The Protege...$5…good


Pulp Fiction…$5…another Tarantino classic.


The Recall / Nine Lives…Double feature-2 films..Wesley Snipes..$5


The Redeemed..$5..yet to see it


Reservoir Dogs…$5…One of Tarantino’s very best


For Queen & Country…Standard DVD…$5…One of Denzel Washington’s very earliest films


Samson..$5…Delilah was hot, no wonder his hair was cut.


Sherlock Holmes A Game of Shadows Steelbook..$5..I liked it


Shimmer…$5…eh


Sing 2…$5…Never could sing well, but the kids should love it


Snake Eyes..$5…wiggle


Sonic the Hedgehog...$5..I haven't a clue on this one


Soul…$5…You know I have it


SpaceJam 2 Film Collection …$6…no jelly here


SPIDERMAN..NO WAY HOME BLURAY…$5…I walked into a web, that’s enough of spiders.


Star Wars The Phantom Menace...$5..I can't see anything


Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith..$5..best served cold


Stillwater…$6…not so still after all


The Suicide Squad..$5..do they really want to die?


Survival of the Dead..$5..will they survive?


Teen Spirit…$5…never heard of it, not Nirvana that’s for sure.


Terminal…$5..This is the end my friend


Things I Do For Money…$5..Everyone has a price


Thor 3 Movie Collection..$6..hammers home


Toy Story 4 $6…Haven't seen any of them.


Trolls World Tour, 2 Movie Collection..$5…under the bridge


Turning Red…$5…out in the sun too long


UNCHARTED BluRay….$5…Indiana Jones all over again


Venom...$5…Really very good, much better than the sequel


Wonder Woman 1984...$5…She might be trans


Wrath of Man..$5…Jason Stratham is great in this, can’t believe no one has bought this thriller yet. Very exciting…only 2 left


355..$5..next is 356


Alita Battle Angel 3D $5..much better than I expected


VIEWED BLU RAYS..All are in guaranteed MINT condition..no marks, scratches or fingerprints, Most only viewed once..All are $5 ea

The Bank Job…Just ok


Goodfellas…a true classic…watched just once. 


Uncommon Valor..Gene Hackman, Patrick Swazi..great actors


Beverly Hills Cop…still funny as heck


Command Performance/ Direct Contact Double Feature…two for the price of one


Die Hard…xmas classic


For Your Eyes Only…Bond at his best.


The Hunger Games..I enjoyed this series


The Hunger Games Catching Fire..see above


Salt…loved it, great action


Sherlock Holmes…great audio


Sherlock Holmes a Game of Shadows…just as good

Spanking NEW Standard DVDS NEVER WATCHED.

The Last of the Mohicans…wonderful movie in mint condition-$4


Schindler’s List…still wrapped..superb film $4


IZO…$4


Oceans Eleven $2 Fun With the Fab Four $3


The Perfect Storm . love this film, great action $2 The Beatles Unauthorized $3


Dark Shadows $2 Cheech and Chong Still Smoking..very funny $2


Three Amigos $2 Up in Smoke $2


The Distinguished Gentleman $2 Lost in Space..the entire series $2


Gone with the Wind ..a classic movie $2 The Private Lives of Pippa Lee $2


Hanging Up $2 Great Scary Movies $2


John Candy Collection $3 My One and Only $2


Analyze That ..very funny $2 Bullworth $2


Nothing But Trouble $2


Pearl Harbor...great action $2


Fried Green Tomatoes...chick film $2


The Phantom of the Opera $2


The Core…$2…This is SF at its best.


For Queen & Country…Standard DVD…$2…One of Denzel Washington’s very earliest films


Clint Eastwood Collection 4 Movies..…$4..Anything with Clint is superb


Magnificent Seven Collection….$4


National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation …$2


Rick and Morty……$2…never saw these but heard they were good


Live Free and Die Hard Steelbook..$3…a real classic


American Pie 9 Film Collection …$5


John Wayne 20 Film Collection..$3


Home Alone 1 & 2..$3


Book of Life…$2


Jumanji The Next Level…$2..silly junk


Reminiscence…$2


Clint Eastwood Dirty Harry……$2..still in the cellophane


The Lone Ranger…$3…my hero as a boy


4 Film Western Collectors Set…$3


Gary Cooper 2 Film Collection…$2


Home Alone 1 & 2…$2


Despicable Me…$2


Wayne’s World…$3..I’m not worthy


The Waterhorse…$2…a powerful film


Signs…$2..Mel Gibson in a scary one.


Spaceballs…$3..still funny


The Lego Movie The Second Part.$2


Matrix..$2…Never gets old.


Iron Man..$2..pretty decent


Bridesmaids…$2..can be hilarious


Philadelphia.…$2..Denzel is brilliant


10,000 BC…$2….definitely a cool and unique film


Pirates of the Caribbean..…$2..Depp at his deppiest.


Taken.…$2..love this one


OO7 Die Another Day..…$2..Love the Bond films


Never Say Never Again.…$2 See above


The Fast and the Furious…$2…no speeding tickets


Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Xmas…$2


The Lego Movie: The Second Part..$2


Memento…$2


Red Dragon…$2…great movie


Roxanne..$2…I love this film, a wonderful take off on Cyrano De Bergerac


Saving Private Ryan…$2…The finest war film ever


Mission Impossible M:12…$2..Very exciting


Clear and Present Danger…$2..Also very exciting


An Officer and a Gentleman…$2..not so exciting but a great drama*


----------



## Steve544

Still have most of these for sale if anyone is in need. I will also trade for films or 4K slip cases I need.


----------



## Steve544

Bump according to AVSForum rules


----------



## Steve544

Bump according to the rules


----------



## Steve544

bumpty bump


----------



## Steve544

Major bump here


----------



## Steve544

Time for an updated bump with lots of new slip covers added. All in NEW condition


----------



## Steve544

New slip covers added with this bump. If you don't see what you are looking for, I may still have it so PM me.


----------



## Steve544

Several new slips added to this bump


----------



## scottyb

Received and in good shape!!


----------



## Steve544

bump


----------



## Steve544

MANY SOLD BUT NEW ONES ADDED


----------



## Steve544

Time for a bump...too many to keep so I lowered all my prices. Buy them all.


----------

